# [SOLD] FS: Rolex Oysterflex Strap Size E



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

OEM Rolex Oysterflex Strap Size E (350501)
Clean, no scratches or tears
20 mm lug width
Please confirm fit before purchasing. 
Asking SOLD shipped CONUS, payment by Zelle or Venmo. 
PM for questions. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sold elsewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

